# Tienes algun reparo en cuanto a la Moderación?



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 17, 2009)

Pues si lo tienes, arreglemos cuentas en la arena!!.

http://acuenca.elbruto.es/

Los brutos, es un sencillo pero entretenido juego en linea en donde creas un luchador o "bruto" y peleas con otros, entre mas victorias y seguidores o alumnos tendrás mas experiencia, lo que dará mas poder, armas y habilidades a tu bruto.

Me he divertido un buen rato con este juego, espero que también ustedes lo hagan.

Si crean brutos, no duden en poner el enlace para retarlos.

Y no se olviden unirse a nuestro clan

http://elbruto.es/team/5581 

Saludos.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Abr 17, 2009)

http://igbt.elbruto.es

Ta interesante


----------



## unleased! (Abr 17, 2009)

Heeee! a la primera de turno me has sacado un hacha y me has matado!   
Aunque está chulo, en el segundo nivel mi personaje saca un "pincho", tiene madera de navajero, posiblemente lo haga carterista.
Muy guapo, cuando entras en lo de alumnos y ves a Andres-Sam dandote lecciones un, dos, un, dos...
Buena iniciativa auque el titulo del post asusta un poquillo.
http://unleased.elbruto.es

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 17, 2009)

http://sancacho.elbruto.es

¿Qué otro nombre podía tener el mío?

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Abr 17, 2009)

La verdad prefiero algo mas "interactivo". Ahí todos me ganan!


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 17, 2009)

Jajaja, se puede volver a ver como fué la pelea:
acuenca vs. unleased!
San Cacho vs. electrodan
unleased! vs. electrodan


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 17, 2009)

Oye Nilfred, y cual es la dirección de tu bruto?

Quiero arreglar cuentas por ciertos mensajes chocantes.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 17, 2009)

WoW! A este paso podemos montar un clan al estilo half life, medal of honor, call of duty, counter strike. Competir contra otros y ganar dinero, hacernos ricos, montarnos piscinas con jacuzzi en el jardín y conducir descapotables! Jajaja
Bueno, a este paso va a hacer falta un pabellon para poder entrenar a todos... Un, dos, un, dos!


----------



## MVB (Abr 17, 2009)

Bueno vamos a ver si como son de buenos para la electronica lo son para combatir
http://mavabe91.elbruto.es

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 17, 2009)

Alli esta el mio.... solo que se la parten seguido     

http://chico3001.elbruto.es/


----------



## unleased! (Abr 18, 2009)

Por cierto, a que tecla le dió para apagar la pantalla?  

En el bruto hay historias de clan. Lo podiamos llamar el clan de foros de electronica, así también le daríamos mas publi al foro     

saludos!


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 18, 2009)

Para pasar rápidamente al nivel 2:
http_:_//*TuBrutoAqui*.elbruto.es/vs/enca 
http_:_//*TuBrutoAqui*.elbruto.es/vs/ghrtr
Para pasar rápidamente al nivel 3:
vs/flor-de-v
vs/anillo12
vs/tu-nuero
Si llegan a perder contra alguno de ellos  no se averguensen pero avisen que todavía faltan 2 en la lista para llegar al nivel 3


----------



## Manonline (Abr 18, 2009)

http://manonline.elbruto.es

simple


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2009)

WTF! De repente se convirtio en antiterrorista...

Lo que hace el refresco sabor lima-limon ingerido en grandes cantidades.

unos brutos a la bolsa...

Por que cundo le puso mi nombre a mi bruto salio chica=?
nada que ver

tacatomon?... o tacatomona?

me da igual, la chica me va vien, dice que la agrado, ya es un avance no? (ese te de mate...).

saludos.

Un server de CS para el foro. Yuuuujuuuu...


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 19, 2009)

Mi bruto es muy Bruto! siempre lo andan venciendo....  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## soschorni (Abr 19, 2009)

http://soschorni.elbruto.es
waw, es muy interesante


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2009)

Veamos quien osa retarme, os aviso quer saldran lastimados.


http://tacatomon.elbruto.es


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 19, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Veamos quien osa retarme, os aviso quer saldran lastimados.
> 
> 
> http://tacatomon.elbruto.es



  Mi bruto hoy no estubo tan bruto.... vencio a tu bruto .... aunque si fue por un pelito...  

http://chico3001.elbruto.es/fight/12663540


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2009)

Pero te llevastes tus buenos golpes.jajajajaja



muy buen combate

saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 20, 2009)

Así no vale, Manoline tiene nivel 5, y yo un misero2.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 20, 2009)

Jajaja, y se desquitó nomás acuenca conmigo ¡Encima voy y saco la raqueta amenazante, que bruto!
Lista de loosers actualizada:
Nivel 1:
vs/enca 
vs/alexa
vs/soyunanena 
vs/ayuda +bomba
Nivel 2:
vs/flor-de-v
vs/zalaminconqueso
vs/anillo12
vs/tu-nuero +escudo
vs/skeliton
Nivel 3:
vs/chico3001 +escudo 
vs/forrestgump +perro
vs/migue-gamu
vs/lamastrolita +cuchi
vs/yugofeo +lanza
vs/sancacho +maza 
Nivel 4:
Proximamente. Tomen nota de los nombres que ganan fácil, así escalamos más rápido.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 20, 2009)

Y pensaste que me iba a quedar con las ganas!

Lo mas simpático fue cuándo tu bruto pensó que estaba jugando tenis?   

Saludos.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 20, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Así no vale, Manoline tiene nivel 5, y yo un misero2.


 Ya, y san cacho en un nivel inferior al mio sacó una especie de mazo que me mató en 2 golpes. No son muy balanceados los combates que digamos


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 20, 2009)

> No estaría mal...tengo el counter strike 1.5 por hay tirado. La gente suele ser muy sosa por lo que ya llevo casi un año si jugar, por lo que me pasé nal Call of Duty 1.5. Mientras la gente no use chetos la cosa va bién...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpN7daOnUPU
> Por cierto, a que tecla le dió para apagar la pantalla?
> 
> mira estooo¡¡¡
> ...





http://franko1819.elbruto.es


----------



## Manonline (Abr 20, 2009)

jajja estuve viciando un poquito 
me cree un monton de brutos para ver si sacaba alguno bueno... todos truchos me salieron... excepto uno que tenia una espadita loca...

pero tengo 15 alumnos reales  es importante porque son 15 puntos de experiencia y a los que entran solo por curiosos, les poder levelear vos el PJ.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 20, 2009)

Ya me canse de ver como lo cagan a palo al tipo. Me voy a jugar al MTA.
Saludos...


----------



## Cacho (Abr 20, 2009)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> ...y a los que entran solo por curiosos, les poder levelear vos el PJ.



¿Lo qué?


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 20, 2009)

Levelar, es hacerle subir de nivel por medio de un método.
Como bien dijo Manonline a los que entran por curiosos, te dejan 1 punto de experiencia y 6 conbates libres. Usando mi lista ganas tranquilamente los 2 primeros combates y pasa al nivel 2, lo que significa 1 punto de experiencia mas. Ganando otros 4 combates pasa al nivel 3 y suma 1 punto de experiencia mas.
Si perdes algún combate usando mi lista, conviene agregar el personaje a la lista en vez de seguir levelándolo.
Osea, usando mi lista, un curioso suma 3 puntos de experiencia de una en vez de solo 1.


----------



## Don Barredora (Abr 20, 2009)

mmmmmmmm na.. a mi dejame con el World Of Warcraft... 

World of Warcraft intro

YouTube - world of warcraft intro very cool

World of Warcraft: The Burning Cursade intro (1era expancion)

YouTube - The Burning Crusade intro

World of Warcraft: The Wrath of the Lich King intro (2da expancion)

YouTube - NEW: (HD) Offical WoW WotLK Cinematic Intro [ENG] 2008


----------



## Cacho (Abr 20, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Levelar, es hacerle subir de nivel por medio de un método.
> Como bien dijo Manonline a los que entran por curiosos, te dejan 1 punto de experiencia y 6 conbates libres. Usando mi lista ganas tranquilamente los 2 primeros combates y pasa al nivel 2, lo que significa 1 punto de experiencia mas. Ganando otros 4 combates pasa al nivel 3 y suma 1 punto de experiencia mas.
> Si perdes algún combate usando mi lista, conviene agregar el personaje a la lista en vez de seguir levelándolo.
> Osea, usando mi lista, un curioso suma 3 puntos de experiencia de una en vez de solo 1.



A la pelota... Gracias por la explicación pero eso ya es demasiada estrategia para mí...

Mejor sigo como venía.

Saludos


----------



## Manonline (Abr 20, 2009)

tengo una trompada un tanto extraña...


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 20, 2009)

Mi trompada solo saca 1 punto 
¿Tiene algo que ver la cantidad de clicks al crear un bruto? Se me hace que pocos clicks crean brutos sub-normales.


----------



## Manonline (Abr 20, 2009)

nononono... por favor miren esto...

http://manonline.elbruto.es/tf/2037557


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 20, 2009)

yo siempre sufro con los perros y tu tienes una red para dentenerlos.... 

Decidido.... este juego no es para mi... prefiero ragnarok, starcraft y civilization....


----------



## unleased! (Abr 21, 2009)

Mi bruto anda un tanto hiperactivo...    
El chiki chiki  
YouTube - Chiki chiki version counterstrike 1.6


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 21, 2009)

Pero lo baila mUyyyyy Bien 

HAce de todo... Rapea, baila cumbia, le hace al DJ...

Nombre, que alguien detenga a ese terrorista, no vaya a pasar como le paso a este

YouTube - La mascara bailando

saludos.


----------



## tuimg (Abr 29, 2009)

haber si me pueden ganar http://zikariox.elbruto.es


----------



## gca (Abr 30, 2009)

A ver si me ganan a mi http://sirwisher.elbruto.es/

Saludos.


----------



## Manonline (May 15, 2009)

Soy lvl 10... hago el clan "ForosDeEelectronica"?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 15, 2009)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> Soy lvl 10... hago el clan "ForosDeEelectronica"?



Felicitaciones, campeón!

Pero que sea ForosDeElectronica no ForosDeE*e*lectronica.


----------



## Nilfred (May 15, 2009)

Pone el número de team asi hay que poner:
http://nombre*del*bruto.elbruto.es/team/53nn


----------



## Dano (May 15, 2009)

Solo juego Lineage2 ahora estoy jugando al Server Ludmila, asi que si alguien quiere arreglar cuentas conmigo, ya saben donde ando


----------



## Manonline (May 16, 2009)

http://elbruto.es/team/5581


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (May 16, 2009)

http://bulla.hc.elbruto.es/

alguien osa retar a mi bruto?
jejeje


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2009)

http://disciplinex.elbruto.es/ 

Chequen a mi alumna.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (May 21, 2009)

¿Hasta cuando el mantenimiento en curso? Todo el día de hoy estubo así. 
Avisen cuando se arregla.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 21, 2009)

Mala suerte... Ojala en mantenimiento no sea "Permanente".

Saludos.


----------

